# Pear Tree Blossoms



## gnagel (Apr 19, 2017)

The pear trees seem to be the first things blooming in the Chicago suburbs. I captured the following images this afternoon with my Nikon D800 and Nikon 200 f4 Micro lens.

These blossoms are very tiny. The flower is just a bit smaller than my thumbnail!

1






2





3





4





Thanks for looking...
Glenn


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 20, 2017)

For me, the first and third are really beautiful.


----------



## gnagel (Apr 22, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> For me, the first and third are really beautiful.


Thanks Dean...

Glenn


----------



## Derrel (Apr 22, 2017)

My favorite is the last shot, with its delicate, flat-aspect look at the bloom and the surrounding plant material.The background material reallty adds to the bloom's presence. Nicely done.


----------



## gnagel (Apr 22, 2017)

Derrel said:


> My favorite is the last shot, with its delicate, flat-aspect look at the bloom and the surrounding plant material.The background material reallty adds to the bloom's presence. Nicely done.


Thanks for viewing and commenting on the photos--very much appreciated

Glenn


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 22, 2017)

These are all nice.  I like #2 as the extreme closeness gives an air of abstraction and adds some drama.  Nicely done on all images.


----------



## gnagel (Apr 22, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> These are all nice.  I like #2 as the extreme closeness gives an air of abstraction and adds some drama.  Nicely done on all images.


Thanks Gary...I usually prefer to go for the abstract look when shooting flowers. Otherwise, I feel like I'm just shooting documentary images for a text book.

Glenn


----------

